# why did i bleed???



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi...have a question for the nurse.... I have intercourse and slightly bleed during it, there was no pain (but i think i might have signs of thrush coming). I am on day 19 of my cycle, i am not in treatment or taking meds at the mo. I am waiting for day 3 for a blood test to see if i can go ahead with IVF the next month. Any ideas what it could have been love Jelly


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Inter cycle bleeding can occur for various reasons; increased progesterone, slight trauma to the cervix, implantation bleed if in early stages of pregnancy.
One thing to rule out is problems with the cervix. Ensure your cervical smear is up to date before starting IVF.

Ruth


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Ruth
Thank you very much for your quick response.... just to follow up on what you said..without going into to much detail.. when we had intercourse my partner did penetrate quite deeply so it could have been that. I did get a very slight bloody brown discharge about 5 days before AF last month. Lastly I had bleed(very slightly) once before during intercourse & went to the docs, she sent me for a check up where i had to have a letts operation . The sample came back non malignant,This was in Aug 04.I have since had a high vaginal swab for my IVF cycle and the nurse said it all looked fine up there.I really do not want to break another treatment cycle as this would devastate me.(have been waiting so long  & had so many set backs) I would really appreciate your advice Ruth. Many thanks for your precious time
jayne


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Does sound like the trauma to cervix or high progesterone levels so no reason not to go ahead with treatment.

Ruth


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

Many thanks Ruth


----------

